# Storage Server Incremental Backups



## johndk (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello All.

I have a samba storage on FreeBSD 9.0 with UFS partition. I make backups every day 150GB files with tar. But tar is seems to make everything backup. We want a incremental backup and every week a full backup. Is any software or script to do incremental backups?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

dump(8) or use something like Bacula (sysutils/bacula-server, sysutils/bacula-client).


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 2, 2012)

You can use net/rsync


----------



## william21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe look into Dirvish or Rsnapshot


----------

